# New rack!



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just setting up a new rack of 15g verts and it's pretty much finished. Only the Klemmeri have been moved into the new tanks. I am going to wait a bit to release the rest until I get a couple more broms. Now it's time to sit back and let the plants grow in.

Overall:

http://g.imageshack.us/img380/dsc04785rr0.jpg/1/
Bastis:

http://g.imageshack.us/img201/dsc04779czr8.jpg/1/
Leucs:

http://g.imageshack.us/img440/dsc04759csj8.jpg/1/
Varibilis:

http://g.imageshack.us/img93/dsc04780cuc3.jpg/1/
Retics:

http://g.imageshack.us/img90/dsc04761ctj7.jpg/1/
The Klemmeri loved to sit and watch their neighbors tank get built. They're always so curious:

http://g.imageshack.us/img231/dsc04763ng8.jpg/1/


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: New rack*

very nice, love the leuc tank!!


----------



## Richard (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: New rack*

They look great. In the third picture, how did you get the plants growing there? Is there some sort of ledge they are sitting on?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Looking great. nice score on the hardscape.


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

So great. Are there any frogs in it?


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice vivs!! I wish I could build them like that...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks good!!

Couple months of growth and you will hardly be able to see in those tanks. I think that is the perfect density of starter plants....

S


----------



## rhacos (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, is that coco fiber you are using on the back walls?

Thanks,
MIKE


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

NICE RACK......that one never gets old...lol

Is that a common black Target (Tar-shay) rack??


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

richard - yeah there's a little ledge. you can't really see it b/c the substrate is the same color as the backround

sammy - no frogs in them yet, but my sig says what's going in there. going to wait a little bit to make sure the tanks are good before putting anybody in them

rhacos - yeah they're coco panels from josh's frogs. come in 12"x12" sheets. not as good looking as some other methods but super easy for lots of tanks. wouldn't use them for display tanks

philsuma - think i got the rack at lowe's actually but yeah same common type of rack

thanks for all the comments


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Nicely done, Looks really good !
I like the basti tank.
Which is one w/ only vented upper, Klemmeri?
Gotta ask, how do the doors work, i dont see hinge, vent or anything.
Does whole door just pop off?


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

porkchop, this photo should help. there is a black hinge on top of a black plexi bottom. SickVoodoo and i worked on these designs together we wanted them to look as clean as possible. i'm trying to design a new latch with magnets. and yes the only vented one is for klemmeri.


http://g.imageshack.us/img100/dsc04799xb1.jpg/1/


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

My mind has been in the gutter too....I think of that every time. Let's blame pain killers .

Everything looks great. 



Philsuma said:


> NICE RACK......that one never gets old...lol
> 
> Is that a common black Target (Tar-shay) rack??


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

themann42 said:


> Just setting up a new rack of 15g verts and it's pretty much finished. Only the Klemmeri have been moved into the new tanks. I am going to wait a bit to release the rest until I get a couple more broms. Now it's time to sit back and let the plants grow in.
> 
> Overall:
> 
> ...



I miss my geckos so much...unfortunately, my cat loves them way too much and harasses them constantly. He thinks they are personal play toys . The geckos are never amuzed.

You will have to let us know how your retics do in the vertical tank. Most go horizontal on these guys - although they do climb. Just haven't heard a lot lately about success with retics in verticals/horizontal tanks.


----------



## jgtech (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, tanks look very very clean from the outside, I like that a lot. Well done!

Question, where did you get the clasps to hold the door up, those are a very nice touch.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

jason, the clasps are from josh's frogs. they're just siliconed on and i actually had one pop off. i'm going to scratch the surfaces and re-apply them so the silicone sticks better. also they are very strong clasps, i might try to warm them to soften them so they latch without having to pull as hard


----------



## Haroldo (Mar 14, 2006)

Very nice tanks you have there.

My only concern is this: I notice you seem to be only heating/lighting the tanks with the shop fixture. Do you not offer 2 venting surfaces for the Phelsuma? I'm just getting into frogs, but have worked with well over a dozen Phelsuma species over the years. They just don't do very well long-term with stagnant air and constant high humidity. I also see no form of basking light? Without access to a basking platform getting at least into the mid 80's, I just don't see them fairing well for too long. Maybe this is just my experience, but I'd hate to see any animal perish, much less one from a genus I've devoted so much of my time in the hobby to.

-H


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice tanks! Quick question - how many Luecs are you keeping in the 15g vert? I'm thinking about doing the same but am worried that more than 2 would be too much, right?

Cheers,
Ray


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

haroldo, i had had the klemmeri for a few years and seem to be doing great. humidity isn't too high, and there is a basking light over the horizontal bamboo that reaches the 90s. i haven't read anything about stagnant air, and you're right i do only have 1 vent. maybe i could add another one or rig a tiny fan to blow air across the front of the tank to force some air exchange to help them in the long run.

stemcellular, i only have 2 leucs in the 15 and wouldn't put anymore. they take advantage of the tank height but are still on the ground a lot and wouldn't want to pack any more in. with the 2 i've had plenty of breeding and they seem happy.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, makes sense to me.


----------



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2008)

That looks great and very clean. I'm all about simplicity and you nailed it! I,m curious, are you not worried about not having any "air flow" in the other tanks? Also, are you using glass doors or plexi glass? I cant stand not being able to see clearly into my tanks because of fog, really pisses me off but I think I nailed it with this last tank I built. 20L with a front opening door that stays at 95% humidity with NO fogging on the front. I think its to hot in the tank though... Gotta work on that. Looks awesome man!


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful tanks. I really like those lizards.


----------

